# Gotta love the GW Bizarre Bazaar



## Tau2007 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi all,
I just got back from the Bizarre Bazaar at the Chicago Battle Bunker. I made $160.00 on sales, bought $200.00 worth of Dark Elves, and got $10 in gift cards. And, most of what I sold was stuff I hadn't paid for in the first place. So, at the most, I'm out of pocket $30.00.

Life is good.

Cheers,
Tau2007


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I've not heard about this, what is the set up? You sold things that weren't yours? sounds suspicious... :grin: Joking aside, this sounds interesting so fill us in!


----------



## Tau2007 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi Squeek,
Today and tomorrow at participating GW stores, you can bring in any GW products at all -- new, used, painted, unpainted, you name it -- and sell or trade them to others. The only involvement the stores are making -- other than table space -- is letting people buy gift cards with credit cards if the person doesn't have cash to buy items from someone.

The items I didn't pay for came from a few years ago when the Chicago Battle Bunker was having a special -- I don't know what the occasion was -- where if you bought $X of stuff, you got to choose $X of stuff from this huge pile they had on their tables. I don't know where the items came from. I came in and bought the BFG boxed set and some Epic stuff. I then got three BFG battleships and some other stuff for free. I sold the three battleships today; so that's that story.

The place was absolutely packed today. It runs again tomorrow, but I don't think I'm going again. I live in northwest Indiana and it's a bit of a drive to Downer's Grove Illinois, which is where the Battle Bunker is located, even though it's called the Chicago Battle Bunker. LOL

Hope this all makes sense!

Cheers,
Tau2007


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Good job Tau! Where in NW In do you live? Southbend? From Anderson myself.


----------



## Tau2007 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi Djinn,
Technically I don't live in northwest Indiana anymore; I'm in Kouts (10 miles south of Valparaiso). But I was born and raised in Gary and am home visiting my parents this weekend.

Cheers,
Tau2007


djinn24 said:


> Good job Tau! Where in NW In do you live? Southbend? From Anderson myself.


----------

